# Option to move to qatar



## jasonroberts632 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi, i recently got a good job offer in Qatar. I will be moving with my wife and kid. I will be provided accommodation however I would like to know how can i buy basic things for my new home. For example things for home decoration. Please suggest place i can go to in Doha or perhaps a website. Thanks.


----------

